# Christina Aguilera "Tell Me" Video inspired look! :-p



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im loving her makeup in that video so i tried it out myself:

Used:

HR NC300 Foundation
MSFN in Medium Dark
Sheer loose powder in NC30
Petticoat MSF to highlight
A bit of Pink Swoon blush- VERY LITTLE bit
mixed with a bit of Warmed MSF

Eyes:
Retrospeck e/s
Woodwinked in the crease
Solar white in the ducts
Boot Black liquid liner
Number 3 Lashes
--*embark in my brows with the 209*--

Cherry Lipliner
Brave Red Creamsheen lipstick. My HG red lipstick!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 12, 2008)

I cant see the pics


----------



## jdechant (Dec 12, 2008)

Hmm...where have I seen these pictures before?? Lol....OH YES, FACEBOOK!! hahaha..You know I love them and I love that red lippy!! This look is HAWT!!

PS watched the Christina and Diddy video too...You did a great recreation!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 12, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 12, 2008)

Yay I love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was curious about which lippie that is!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 12, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks girls... I friggin LOVE Christina's look... I added another one where im actually looking at the camera.... i never DONT wear anything on my lower lashline but for this look it works out perfectly


----------



## kimmy (Dec 12, 2008)

mooooar red lips! they look hot on you.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 12, 2008)

gorgeous! love the liner.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

^Thanks! Love the siggy... my sons' room is classic winnie the pooh themed


----------



## n_c (Dec 12, 2008)

My fav ever from you


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 12, 2008)

LOVE the lashes! your skin looks great too!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 12, 2008)

wow you look amazing!! i love the lashes


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 12, 2008)

i don't know the video lol, but you are so PRETTY!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 12, 2008)

You look sexy pretty! Red lips rock on you


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 12, 2008)

Girl I love this!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 12, 2008)

You look like quite the bombshell! Gorgeous :-D


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 12, 2008)

Very Sexy Love The Lips!!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 12, 2008)

Great look!


----------



## juicygirl (Dec 13, 2008)

*aww missy jo i think this is one of your best fotds ever!! i loove the eye makeup so much!! you freaking gorgeous!!*


----------



## User67 (Dec 13, 2008)

Good job girl!


----------



## imatocophobic (Dec 13, 2008)

this is loooove! simple yet sexy!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 13, 2008)

Gorgeous! Very Sexy look with the red lips and perfect liner.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## allyson (Dec 13, 2008)

The second pic is all around VERY Christina-esque!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 13, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 13, 2008)

Sexaaaaay Xd


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 13, 2008)

Love those lips and the eyes look beautiful


----------



## couturesista (Dec 13, 2008)

TOO HOT MAMA!!! Love the lips!!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks so much girls!!!! Im doing another christina FOTD today... more red lips... but I found another pic that I friggin LOVE.... I need to wash my falsies LOL!


----------



## dollbaby (Dec 14, 2008)

AHHH! I LOVE IT! I was actually watching this video tonight and I was wondering how to recreate the look. then i hopped on specktra and there you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## RepeatToFade (Dec 14, 2008)

I love Christina's makeup in this video, I think you've done a brilliant job.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 14, 2008)

^^Thank you, its def one of my faveorite christina videos.. if only I had platinum blonde hair


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 14, 2008)

Love this!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 15, 2008)

^Thank you!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## rbella (Dec 15, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 16, 2008)

<3 <3 girls!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 7, 2009)

wow !! Hot mama!! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

ur skin looks perfect!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 9, 2009)

aw thanks! Moxy will tell ya- i always say the only thing i was naturally blessed with was good skin


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 10, 2009)

look at you mommy looking all cute and fierce!!! damn girl.


----------



## marley20 (Jan 10, 2009)

Love your eyes and the red lips are hawt!!!


----------

